# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Не запускаются exe файлы

## l2003

Добрый день! Я что-то удалила в реестре и у меня теперь не запускаются exe файлы вообще. Попробовала запустить командную строку, регедит через "выполнить" -  не работает, пишет "Этому файлу не сопоставлена программа для выполнения этого действия. Создайте сопоставление  с помощью компонента панели управление "Задание сопоставлений". Помогите, пожалуйста. У меня 32-разрядная Vista home basiс и сломался дисковод для CD.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Юльча

попробуй так

вызови диспетчер задач и клацни "файл" - "новая задача" при этом удерживая ctrl

и в появившейся консоли вбей команду 
*assoc .exe=exefile*
и нажми enter

может поможет

----------


## l2003

Сделала. Не получилось к сожалению : Отказано в доступе. Ошибка во время обработки: .exe.

----------


## sirius

*l2003*, 

а вот так
скопировать текст в блокнот, сохранить под именем exe.reg

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.EXE]
@="exefile"
"Content Type"="application/x-msdownload"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.EXE\PersistentHandler]
@="{098f2470-bae0-11cd-b579-08002b30bfeb}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile]
@="Application"
"EditFlags"=hex:38,07,00,00
"FriendlyTypeName"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,  73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,\
  00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00  ,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,\
  32,00,5c,00,73,00,68,00,65,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32  ,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
  00,2c,00,2d,00,31,00,30,00,31,00,35,00,36,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\DefaultIcon]
@="%1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open]
"EditFlags"=hex:00,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"
"IsolatedCommand"="\"%1\" %*"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\runas]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\runas\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"
"IsolatedCommand"="\"%1\" %*"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex\DropHandler]
@="{86C86720-42A0-1069-A2E8-08002B30309D}"

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.exe\UserChoice]

----------


## l2003

Сделала. а в какую папку сохранить? и надо ли перезагружать компьютер?

----------


## Юльча

exe.reg нужно сохранить неважно куда а потом запустить с правами админа и перезагрузить комп

*Добавлено через 38 секунд*




> Сделала. Не получилось к сожалению : Отказано в доступе. Ошибка во время обработки: .exe.


запускалось с админскими правами?

----------


## Matias

Скачайте exeHelper.com и запустите от имени администратора. Полученный лог выложите сюда.

----------


## l2003

exeHelper by Raktor
Build 20091220
Run at 16:43:12 on 01/10/10
Now searching...
Checking for numerical processes...
Checking for sysguard processes...
Checking for bad processes...
Checking for bad files...
Checking for bad registry entries...
Resetting filetype association for .exe
Resetting filetype association for .com
Resetting userinit and shell values...
Resetting policies...
--Finished--

----------


## Matias

Проблема решилась?

----------


## l2003

О, Боже!!! Все заработало!!!! Спасибо большое!

----------


## Matias

Зачем вам потребовалось что-то удалять из реестра? Совет на будущее: перед любыми вмешательствами в реестр обязательно делайте его резервную копию с помощью бесплатной программы ERUNT. Прочтите описание процедур сохранения и восстановления реестра с помощью ERUNT. Имейте в виду, что в Висте необходимо отключить User Account Control (UAC) для корректной работы программы.

----------


## укен

exeHelper by Raktor
Build 20091220
Run at 22:01:24 on 01/12/10
Now searching...
Checking for numerical processes...
Checking for sysguard processes...
Checking for bad processes...
Checking for bad files...
Checking for bad registry entries...
Resetting filetype association for .exe
Resetting filetype association for .com
Resetting userinit and shell values...
Resetting policies...
--Finished--

----------


## severnaya32

Помогите!!!Проблема (как у 12003)не запускаются exe файлы.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

exeHelper by Raktor
Build 20100414
Run at 23:39:24 on 12/26/10
Now searching...
Checking for numerical processes...
Checking for sysguard processes...
Checking for bad processes...
Checking for bad files...
Checking for bad registry entries...
Resetting filetype association for .exe
Resetting filetype association for .com
Resetting userinit and shell values...
Resetting policies...
--Finished--

----------


## Bratez

Помог exeHelper или нет?

----------


## natalli

такая же проблема.но exehelper не помог :Angry:

----------


## Iron Monk

> такая же проблема.но exehelper не помог


Сохранить как exe.bat - запустить.


```
copy %SystemRoot%\System32\reg.exe %SystemRoot%\System32\reg.pif
reg.pif delete HKCR\.exe /f
reg.pif delete HKCR\exefile /f
reg.pif add HKCR\.exe /ve /d exefile /f
reg.pif add HKCR\.exe /v "Content Type" /d application/x-msdownload /f
reg.pif add HKCR\.exe\PersistentHandler /ve /d {098f2470-bae0-11cd-b579-08002b30bfeb} /f
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile /ve /d ЏаЁ«®¦Ґ*ЁҐ /f
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile /v EditFlags /t REG_BINARY /d 38070000 /f
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile /v TileInfo /d prop:FileDescription;Company;FileVersion /f
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile /v InfoTip /d prop:FileDescription;Company;FileVersion;Create;Size /f
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\DefaultIcon /ve /d %%1 /f
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shell
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shell\open
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shell\open /v EditFlags /t REG_BINARY /d 00000000 /f
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shell\open\command
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shell\open\command /ve /d """"%%1""" %%*" /f
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shell\runas
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shell\runas\command
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shell\runas\command /ve /d """"%%1""" %%*" /f
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shellex
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\CmdLineExt /ve /d {9869EFB4-18E9-11D3-A837-00104B9E30B5} /f
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shellex\DropHandler /ve /d {86C86720-42A0-1069-A2E8-08002B30309D} /f
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\PifProps /ve /d {86F19A00-42A0-1069-A2E9-08002B30309D} /f
reg.pif add "HKCR\exefile\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\ShimLayer Property Page"
reg.pif add "HKCR\exefile\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\ShimLayer Property Page" /ve /d {513D916F-2A8E-4F51-AEAB-0CBC76FB1AF8} /f
reg.pif add HKCR\exefile\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}
assoc .exe=exefile
del %SystemRoot%\System32\reg.pif
```

----------


## Matias

Восстановить запуск .EXE файлов в Windows  XP.
Восстановить запуск .EXE файлов в Windows Vista
Восстановить запуск .EXE файлов в Windows 7.
Скачайте файл для вашей ОС, разархивируйте, запустите, подтвердите добавление информации в реестр. Перезагрузитесь и проверьте, исчезла ли проблема.
Примечание: в Висте и Семерке файлы необходимо запускать от имени администратора.

----------


## antanta

Я в ХР делал так:
1) Создать (или найти на диске) любой, пусть текстовый, файл.  Правой кнопкой мыши - "Открыть с помощью". Обзор. Выбираем тот же AVZ. Должно запуститься. Уже из AVZ правим (пункт 1 из "Восстановление системы") реестр, наслаждаемся.
2)файл *.reg 

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"
```

 и запускаем.
3) Иногда достаточно изменить расширение нужного файла на com или pif.
4) Есть способ через vbs, хотя и этих достаточно.

----------


## alexan138

exeHelper by Raktor
Build 20100414
Run at 19:43:57 on 02/07/11
Now searching...
Checking for numerical processes...
Checking for sysguard processes...
Checking for bad processes...
Checking for bad files...
Checking for bad registry entries...
Resetting filetype association for .exe
Resetting filetype association for .com
Resetting userinit and shell values...
Resetting policies...
--Finished--

----------


## antanta

*alexan138*, Raktor, залогиньтесь под своим именем.

----------


## Виталек

Добрый день. Я хочу сказать спасибо огромное за помощь с файлом exe.reg для 7.все прошло гладко,я скопировал на флешку и нажал "слияние" и все ОК,без всяких прав администратора..Еще раз спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

